# Eindringen ins Schloss - Quest Problem



## Supermany2 (24. Mai 2009)

Ich laber den Typen für den Quest gerade an aber es passiert einfach nichts. Was soll ich tun????


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Mai 2009)

Steht neben dem NPC ein weiter Roboter-NPC? Falls nicht, wirst du auf diesen warten müssen.


----------



## kingkryzon (24. Mai 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> Ich laber den Typen für den Quest gerade an aber es passiert einfach nichts. Was soll ich tun????


vllt ein bisschen mehr infos bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw bei mir kam gerad asiatische sexwerbung auf buffed xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Mai 2009)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> btw bei mir kam gerad asiatische sexwerbung auf buffed xD


Bitte Screenshotten.


----------



## Cazor (24. Mai 2009)

hm wovon redet ihr da?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. Mai 2009)

Bei mir auch. o.O

Habe www.buffed.de eingegeben und dann kam KEIN neuer Tab sondern anstatt Buffed dieser Sex Dvd Scheiss. o.O


----------



## JTR (24. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. o.O


und bei mir auch "www.sexdvd2000. was weiß ich was"^^


----------



## Supermany2 (24. Mai 2009)

lol kam bei mir auch^^ dachte schon das wäre ein Virus bei mir der sowas aufmacht XDXDXD

Und wieso Screenshot? willst wohl die heißen bilder auch mal sehen oder wat XDXDXD


Und ja da ist ein Roboter


----------



## kingkryzon (24. Mai 2009)

JTR schrieb:


> und bei mir auch "www.sexdvd2000. was weiß ich was"^^


genau die wars^^ aber ich uploade den screen mal nicht^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. Mai 2009)

Also wenn das bei 3 schon zutraf.Wir wissen alles Buffed.de *muhahahaha*


----------



## Rilgamon (24. Mai 2009)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> btw bei mir kam gerad asiatische sexwerbung auf buffed xD


hihi, ach das kam von buffed ?
War schon am gucken ob meine Virenscanner/Webfilter kaputt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muroks (24. Mai 2009)

Du musst einen GM anschreiben und der muss den "neu" machen.
Hatte das selbe Problem.
Einfach GM anschreiben,sagen das diese Quest nicht geht und viel Spaß beim warten.


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Mai 2009)

Wenn der Roboter da ist, finde ich es sehr seltsam, dass die Quest nicht funktioniert. Schon einmal die Kommentare in der Datenbank nach etwas brauchbarem durchsucht?


Ich habe sowohl mit meinem FF als auch mit dem IE versucht, euer Problem zu entdecken. Aber ich lande nicht auf der genannten Seite.


----------



## kingkryzon (24. Mai 2009)

Rilgamon schrieb:


> hihi, ach das kam von buffed ?
> War schon am gucken ob meine Virenscanner/Webfilter kaputt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich dacht erstmal ich hab mich iwo verklickt ^^ aber ich hatte ja garnicht geklickt hehe


----------



## Supermany2 (24. Mai 2009)

HAb alle Kommentare durchgelesen aber da stand nur Wo der Typ ist und das einige das selbe Problem haben und auch das es bei einigen geklappt haben soll. Also nciht viel was einem helfen könnte


----------



## Olin_Krag'Jin (24. Mai 2009)

www.sexdvd2000 kam bei mir auch -.-


----------



## Nagostyrian (24. Mai 2009)

Ja, die Quest ist verbugt.
Ticket schreiben, warten, dann freuen.


----------



## Supermany2 (24. Mai 2009)

ich glaube ich benenne den Thread mal in "Habt ich auch SexDVD werbung gesehen" um XDXDXDXD


----------



## Rabaz (24. Mai 2009)

Jup jetzt gehts hier durcheinander etwas aber ich schreibs auch mal hier rein weil es schon mehrere getan haben:

Ich hab auch eben in meinen Favoriten auf buffed.de geklickt und bin auf einer japanischen Tittenseite gelandet. Beim zweiten mal gings aber nicht mehr, schade xD.


----------

